# Tree prop for chainsaw



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I mentioned this in another thread, so I thought I'd start a new thread to discuss it.

http://www.gepproductions.com/large%20props%20page.htm --> Dead Tree prop at the bottom of the page.


















Make that chainsaw effect look real! This tree trunk effect was designed mainly for use on hayrides or haunted walks. In a wooded area, the chainsaw operator can approach the DEAD TREE effect and place the chainsaw, without the chain, into a groove at the base of the tree with the motor running. While revving the motor, the chainsaw can be slid through the groove to simulate cutting the tree. When the chainsaw is almost through the tree, the operator can step on a foot switch that will cause the tree trunk to topple. The tree will produce sawdust chips from the cut area as it is falling. To reset the scene, the operator will press the foot switch again and the tree will return to the upright position.

The DEAD TREE requires 100-psi air pressure and a 115-volt electric circuit to operate.

This effect is also available in a portable, 12-volt DC, model for areas where air and electric are not available. A 12-volt DC car battery and a portable air tank are required for this version. It may be necessary to refill the air tank several times in an evening when the prop is being heavily used.

( Air tank and car battery not included )

Retail Price: $ 2,250.00 pretty sure something similar could be done for a lot less.


----------

